# Most doom-stoner guitar shape?



## patata (May 8, 2014)

I'm thinking of making myself a guitar for teh lulz.
I was thinking maybe something similar to a First Act Sheena,or an explorer,or a mustang.

Need something vintage,yet weird.
It's gonna have 1 pickup,pickguard,caramel or silverburst finish.
any input is welcomed.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 8, 2014)

Firebird or ES-335


----------



## fps (May 8, 2014)

Les Paul


----------



## HurrDurr (May 8, 2014)

I'd have to say Gibson SG, but I also find the Jazzmaster pretty doomy, especially since I feel P90's are the best for all forms of sludgy/fuzzy goodness.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2014)

Ovation Ultra GP (pictured is the Eastwood reissue)


----------



## HurrDurr (May 8, 2014)

^ That in a dark, natural finish and P90's would get me all worked up.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 8, 2014)

SG man. Pure Electric Wizard.


----------



## gizmi7 (May 8, 2014)

Jazzmaster or another offset guitar would look cool for doom/stoner/sludge


----------



## Splenetic (May 8, 2014)

SG instantly comes to mind.


----------



## darren (May 8, 2014)

The Gibson RD is definitely the most "stoner" shape i can think of.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 8, 2014)

Explorer.


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 8, 2014)

Mosrite


----------



## will_shred (May 8, 2014)

+1 for the Gibson RD. That's one dank guitar.


----------



## patata (May 8, 2014)

darren said:


> The Gibson RD is definitely the most "stoner" shape i can think of.



holy shiet


----------



## Riverrunsred (May 8, 2014)

Les Paul or SG


----------



## MoshJosh (May 8, 2014)

an RD would be pretty sick


----------



## broj15 (May 8, 2014)

I'd say a les paul or a les paul double cut.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 8, 2014)

Les Paul, Firebird, or any variant/copy of a Les Paul DC or PRS. Basically anything Gibson or any Gibson knockoff


----------



## BetterOffShred (May 8, 2014)

I cant help but think of CoC when I hear the words stoner or doom. I believe Woody started out on SG's, but ESP or not that thing still looks like a SG 

-Brett


----------



## mcsalty (May 9, 2014)

+1 on any Les Paul or SG pretty much


----------



## Apatheosis (May 9, 2014)

Came in here to say Les Paul, glad everyone beat me to it.


----------



## chassless (May 9, 2014)

you can do doom-stoner without a neck humbucker ?

the First Act looks nice, also the Ibanez DN or FR series like i just suggeted on another thread, seem pretty nice.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 9, 2014)

Gibson SG - Woods of Ypres style
Or a Les Paul hung low. RD is also pretty cool


----------



## hairychris (May 9, 2014)

Gibson Les Paul #1
Gibson V #2
Gibson SG #3

Most of the doom bands that I know play LPs.

I also own an old LP Custom Silverburst. It simply breathes doom.

Edit: Actually, the guitarist one of the nastiest doom/sludge bands I know uses an Explorer.

Still, mainly Gibson in the UK scene at least.


----------



## crg123 (May 9, 2014)

A beat to hell Gibson SG or Firebird and be sure to throw the new Seymour Duncan Slug 48k resistance pickup in there!


----------



## HurrDurr (May 9, 2014)

crg123 said:


> A beat to hell Gibson SG or Firebird and be sure to throw the new Seymour Duncan Slug 48k resistance pickup in there!



Woah, that sounds interesting. When are those gonna be out? I didn't find anything on their website about them.


----------



## crg123 (May 9, 2014)

^ http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...264682-seymour-duncan-slug-48k-heaviness.html



From a Seymour Duncan rep on the site


> The Slug was simply conceived for fans of the heavily distorted tones from bands like *Electric Wizard, High on Fire, Sleep, Cathedral, Boris, sunn o))) *etc. We wanted to give players the same amount of over the top saturation without needing a wall of dimed amps. However, the pickup remains amazingly articulate with plenty of highs and can be played clean, rolled back, and it can still be used with an OD pedal while holding itself together. It's entirely unlike anything we've every designed. It's Slug. Don't question it.



It makes me almost want to get back into that style of music. That was my thing from ages 15-18 haha.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 9, 2014)

Hmmm, I like the tone, but I don't know if Keith's performance on that was a good rendition of what that pup was designed for. I mean, It was a good track, I just didn't feel it was doomy at all. It just sounded like slow death metal, which is cool I guess. Maybe Keith just isn't a doom guy. Looking forward to that thing's release!


----------



## ElRay (May 9, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Explorer.



The Gibson guitar, or the member here: SevenString.org - View Profile: Explorer

Ray


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 9, 2014)

I'm glad some of you remember and love Gibson RD. That's really stoner tho.

Talking about basses: Rickenbacker.


----------



## Neilzord (May 9, 2014)

Schecter Tempest?


----------



## HurrDurr (May 9, 2014)

Yeah the Schecter Tempest is cool.
I always liked the BC Rich Eagle for doom.
Schecter also has a few shapes I think are super cool for classic doom stuff, like the Hellcat, TS, and the Ultra. Especially the bass VI versions of those.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 9, 2014)

Maybe do an RD with a firebird headstock! Always thought that would look awesome


----------



## asher (May 9, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Maybe do an RD with a firebird headstock! Always thought that would look awesome



Oooh. Retro-proto-explorer.

With P90s!


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 9, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Hmmm, I like the tone, but I don't know if Keith's performance on that was a good rendition of what that pup was designed for. I mean, It was a good track, I just didn't feel it was doomy at all. It just sounded like slow death metal, which is cool I guess. Maybe Keith just isn't a doom guy. Looking forward to that thing's release!


And I think doom doesn't need super high output pups. Medium/high output will do just fine as long as you have an oldschool high gain amp and a fuzz pedal!


----------



## Defi (May 9, 2014)

Gibson explorer or RD, I would have to agree.
Or maybe an SG.
Depends what you see.
These rhymes free.
And thats why they suck


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 9, 2014)

All the Gibson shapes. Just look at the artist list from Lace Pickups.


----------



## Epyon6 (May 9, 2014)

You did say stoner right? If your stoned you'll prob grab this badass ax!


----------



## stevexc (May 9, 2014)

Epyon6 said:


> You did say stoner right? If your stoned you'll prob grab this badass ax!



Don't joke, I totally would!


This would totally fit in with doom though:


----------



## MoshJosh (May 9, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Maybe do an RD with a firebird headstock! Always thought that would look awesome





asher said:


> Oooh. Retro-proto-explorer.
> 
> With P90s!



Someone with photoshop skills should hook us a with a picture of this just saying


----------



## asher (May 9, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Someone with photoshop skills should hook us a with a picture of this just saying



If I remember I'll try this weekend


----------



## teamSKDM (May 9, 2014)

I know rondomusic has a ton of doom style guitars take a browse there


----------



## Mprinsje (May 9, 2014)

Les paul custom or RD of course. If not available, SG.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 9, 2014)

Dudes.........Robin SG Paul











Gibson totally missed a million dollar idea on the SG Paul design.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 9, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Dudes.........Robin SG Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, now I want it


----------



## Andromalia (May 9, 2014)

Funny how those tones are specifically what we tried NOT to get in the 80es because all entry level guitars and amps sounded like that.


----------



## Desolate1 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## sage (May 9, 2014)

^
Not crossing the border with that.

+1 on all the Gibson recommendations. Don't forget the L6-S. What an oddball of a guitar. I love a 335 for that style. All the sustain of a Les Paul with all the feedback you could ever want.


----------



## JD27 (May 9, 2014)

SGs are pretty doomy, would love a silverburst model. And maybe these for inspiration.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 10, 2014)

or






But seriously...Gibson RD or SG


----------



## Rotatous (May 10, 2014)

My vote is definitely Gibson SG or Les Paul Custom - I'm always GASing for one of those two. Even though they really don't suit what I do, I'd love to own either of them if not both some day.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 10, 2014)

Gibson Moderne...gotta be on something to think that thing looks cool.


----------



## darren (May 10, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Maybe do an RD with a firebird headstock! Always thought that would look awesome



That would look almost like a Firebird!

TBH, the headstock is the main thing that throws me off with the RD. It just doesn't fit the body style at ALL.


----------



## vilk (May 11, 2014)

Let's just get a little list going. Please add to it.

SG
Black Sabbath (which should count for something extra imo)
Electric Wizard
Windhand
Boris (Takeshi)

Les Paul
Sleep
Melvins
Boris (Wata)
Acid King
Bongripper
Belzebong
Slomatics
YOB
Stoned Jesus

While in my personal opinion I think an SG is the most stoner doom metal looking guitar, it seems that LPs are the clear choice of most bands


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 15, 2014)

Saw this hanging in the pawn shop near my house and figured it'd be relevant enough to post here  






I couldn't see what they were asking for it, but I'm not in the market at all anyway


----------



## stevexc (May 15, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Saw this hanging in the pawn shop near my house and figured it'd be relevant enough to post here
> 
> http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q796/GreyFerrari/20140514_142733.jpg
> 
> I couldn't see what they were asking for it, but I'm not in the market at all anyway



Yes you are go buy it and give it to me


----------



## JD27 (May 15, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Saw this hanging in the pawn shop near my house and figured it'd be relevant enough to post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that one looks to be in good condition, usually they are beat to hell.


----------



## Theemarkmiller (May 15, 2014)

i always wanted a fender 72 ri deluxe or custom to attempt some doomy stuff, but the pickups in those things just don't cut it. i have a jaguar baritone now and its nice but just thin sounding. been quite a while but i had a rickenbacker dakota and it was easily one of the biggest sounding tones I've ever had. ran it through a mesa dual rec rack mount into a marshall 1960bv. i will one day own another one once i can get the coin for it! as for the shape? well, its pretty weird looking so it could pass as doomy and definitely stoner-y.


----------



## DXL (May 21, 2014)

I would think either a Bich or Mockingbird


----------



## Rap Hat (May 21, 2014)

vilk said:


> Les Paul
> YOB



Mike plays Monson's now, specifically the Nomad:





I think that nails the doom look, and if I hadn't wasted money on a nonexistent Rico Jr., I would've gotten nearly that exact guitar.

Now for sludge, I'd say something like this (but with a more worn look):





E: Oh my, here's a stoner metal (lol) guitar:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 21, 2014)

JD27 said:


> SGs are pretty doomy, would love a silverburst model. And maybe these for inspiration.










Please tell me that silverburst is nowhere available anymore and out of production. GAS in 3,2,1...






And here is my ESP UT-SL7:






Newer models of the Ultratone now have this shape:


----------



## JD27 (May 21, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Please tell me that silverburst is nowhere available anymore and out of production. GAS in 3,2,1...



Correct... Guitar of the Week #48 in 2007. Only 400 made, pop up on eBay from time to time though. There was one out there recently. But in all fairness your Ultratone is awesome as well.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 21, 2014)

I'd say a good ol' fashioned Les Paul double cutaway. Or something like it. I always liked Mastodon's custom First Act 9 string.


----------



## conorreich (May 23, 2014)

vilk said:


> Let's just get a little list going. Please add to it.
> 
> SG
> Black Sabbath (which should count for something extra imo)
> ...



I'm very surprised Black Sabbath/Tony Iommi wasn't mentioned till page 3. 

Shocked even 

SG/ Les Paul. Although I'd definitely rock a RD or firebird w/ mini 'buckers.


----------



## patata (May 24, 2014)

That silverburst first act is wonderful.


----------



## chassless (May 24, 2014)

i think this might look cool, if not a little over-the-top (and besides being a Dean), what do you guys think ?


----------



## stevexc (May 24, 2014)

chassless said:


> i think this might look cool, if not a little over-the-top (and besides being a Dean), what do you guys think ?



I think your link's broke 






The shape, definitely, but I think the red makes it less doomy.


----------



## chassless (May 24, 2014)

^ thanks for the help!  and that's strange, i thought the redness was actually one of the things that made it doomy. I guess i was wrong


----------

